# The Jitsu Foundation



## lemon_meringue (Aug 1, 2008)

Just wondering...does anyone train under the Jitsu Foundation?

They are the second largest Ju Jitsu governing body in the UK, but I understand that they are not very big in America. There are only 2 TJF clubs in the US and 9 in Canada.

The reason I ask is because I will be moving soon and my nearest club will be affiliated with the TJF. I haven't done that style before, I just know they do some really high flying ukemi. Can anyone tell me anything about their style of Ju-Jitsu? I'd like to know what I'll be getting myself into! lol


----------

